# Lilibell's Jewels



## Shoequeen

Hello everyone, my name is Nadine, momma to Chewy & Lilibell, I haven't been on here in a while!

Anyways, I've been thinking about starting a side business making necklaces for pups, and wanted to get some advice from you guys! My inspiration for this came from Lilibell, I love to dress her up and of course coordinate collars/jewelry with whatever she is wearing. I decided one day that, instead of hunting around for something to match her outfits, that I would just make them myself to coordinate!

First off, here's a picture of one of the necklaces that I've done for Lilibell.









Do you think that there is a big market for this? I use high quality products, such as glass beads and silver spacers. If you were looking around for something like this, would you look on Etsy? Ebay? Or a website?

All necklaces are made to the size of the pup's neck. And I would also do special orders if someone had an outfit that they wanted a necklace designed for.

This necklace








was designed for this dress









Here are some other necklaces that I've designed for pups of friends of mine
This one was made for Amanda's Bianca








and Candy


----------



## Shoequeen

This necklace








Was designed for Lilibell's Thanksgiving dress









And here are some of my Christmas creations, they were each designed around an outfit, but unfortunately I can't post pics of the outfits as it would ruin the surprise of some people on here.




































I would appreciate any feedback you guys can give me!!


----------



## Terri

Oh those are beautiful!
Lovely work.

I think they would go down a storm on any of those sites, aswell as a free one of your own maybe?


----------



## Ivy's mom

Ohhhhh...... I think it would be awesome!!!!! I love necklaces to bling up the girls necks I would try etsy for sure.

Lori


----------



## Brodysmom

Those are super cute! Don't leave out the boys though.... you could do a masculine design if you wanted to with blue beads, silver, etc. or maybe something with a sports theme (football, baseball, soccer, etc). I know I looked ALL OVER for boyish stuff for Brody!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Shoequeen

Brodysmom said:


> Those are super cute! Don't leave out the boys though.... you could do a masculine design if you wanted to with blue beads, silver, etc. or maybe something with a sports theme (football, baseball, soccer, etc). I know I looked ALL OVER for boyish stuff for Brody!!
> 
> Brodysmom


I've thought about making boy stuff too, since Chewy is always left out from my creations. I'll have to hunt around to see what I can come up with!


----------



## Brodysmom

If you make something with a ball theme (basketballs, footballs, soccer balls, etc.) we would definitely be in line to buy it. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Shoequeen

If you were looking to purchase a necklace, where would you start your search? Would you google jewelry for dogs?? My boyfriend likes the idea of creating a website, but I'm not sure if I would get the traffic on one.


----------



## Brodysmom

When I was looking, I looked at Ebay and Etsy. I think it might be hard to drive business to a website? Unless you linked to it from one of those sites. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Shoequeen

Brodysmom said:


> If you make something with a ball theme (basketballs, footballs, soccer balls, etc.) we would definitely be in line to buy it.
> 
> Brodysmom


I will start looking for beads of this kind, and if I find anything, I'll design something and post a pic for you to see!!


----------



## Shoequeen

Brodysmom, they do in fact sell sports beads!!


----------



## Brodysmom

I'm excited!!!! Would love to see what you come up with!! I get first dibs! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Shoequeen

Brodysmom said:


> I'm excited!!!! Would love to see what you come up with!! I get first dibs!
> 
> Brodysmom


You will be the first to see! It more than likely won't be until after the holidays as I'm still doing Christmas necklaces right now. Is that okay?


----------



## Brodysmom

Of course it's OK! Just let us see what you come up with when you can. 

Brodysmom


----------



## claireeee

hun the necklaces are gorgeous! well done you!
xxx


----------



## Shoequeen

Thank you Claire!!

I'd like to add that if anyone would like to purchase a Christmas necklace, please PM me. If you have a special Christmas dress and would like a necklace designed for it, I would need to see a picture.


----------



## Mandy

ahhhhhhh nadine my honey 
ive not been on in a while and i was happy when i came oon tonight and seen your posts 
the necklaces are just beautiful and honey loves the one you mabe her for her birthday

ohhh they are so beautiful im sure you will get lots of orders as i can vouch for how well made they are 
xxxx


----------



## Shoequeen

~*Mandy*~ said:


> ahhhhhhh nadine my honey
> ive not been on in a while and i was happy when i came oon tonight and seen your posts
> the necklaces are just beautiful and honey loves the one you mabe her for her birthday
> 
> ohhh they are so beautiful im sure you will get lots of orders as i can vouch for how well made they are
> xxxx


Thank you Mandy!!


----------



## Dazy Mae

They are very pretty and I would love to have some made after the holidays. Something for Springtime! Something with daisey's for my Dazy girl and little red hearts for my little sweetheart Lulubelle. Just some ideas! 
Very nice work!


----------



## Muzby

I -adore- those Christmas necklaces! The first one and the snowflake are my favs. *is addicted to Christmas!*

We would def. buy one (depending on price - there are a lot of necklaces being sold at over $30 to start! Wowza!). I think my max would be $15 for them, because it's not something she would wear enough to make it worth it.


----------



## BABY BABS

Those are beautiful necklaces. I also very much liked the Thanksgiving dress. Did you make that as well? Ebay and Etsy would be where I would start looking to buy something like that. Probably more so Etsy as I know that's mostly hand made stuffs.


----------



## vviccles1

If you decide to have a website I would deffinately be a customer. I love the 1st 2 designs!


----------



## Shoequeen

Dazy Mae said:


> They are very pretty and I would love to have some made after the holidays. Something for Springtime! Something with daisey's for my Dazy girl and little red hearts for my little sweetheart Lulubelle. Just some ideas!
> Very nice work!


I will definitely be doing new designs after the holidays and will keep your requests in mind! Once I have my Etsy shop set up, I'll let everyone know!



Muzby said:


> I -adore- those Christmas necklaces! The first one and the snowflake are my favs. *is addicted to Christmas!*
> 
> We would def. buy one (depending on price - there are a lot of necklaces being sold at over $30 to start! Wowza!). I think my max would be $15 for them, because it's not something she would wear enough to make it worth it.


I'm selling them for $20, and that includes shipping. Please PM me if you are interested in anything!



BABY BABS said:


> Those are beautiful necklaces. I also very much liked the Thanksgiving dress. Did you make that as well? Ebay and Etsy would be where I would start looking to buy something like that. Probably more so Etsy as I know that's mostly hand made stuffs.


No, I unfortunately did not make that dress, but thank you! I do know how to sew, and am seriously thinking of getting a sewing machine so I can start making my own dresses!




vviccles1 said:


> If you decide to have a website I would deffinately be a customer. I love the 1st 2 designs!


I'm leaning seriously towards setting up shop on Etsy after the holidays and will let everyone know when it's up and going! In the meantime, if you saw anything you were interested in, or want me to design something specific, give me a PM!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

hi nadine, im delighted you are on
everyone i have to say how fantastic these necklaces are, they look beautiful on my pups and a re not heavy on the neck
sorry nadine but your pic of biancas one does not do it justice!!!! its beautiful, it looks green in the pic, in fact its the most beautiful shade of blue, i would wear it my self

best of luck nadine

you will not be dissapointed you you purchase one of these


----------



## Shoequeen

amandagalway said:


> hi nadine, im delighted you are on
> everyone i have to say how fantastic these necklaces are, they look beautiful on my pups and a re not heavy on the neck
> sorry nadine but your pic of biancas one does not do it justice!!!! its beautiful, it looks green in the pic, in fact its the most beautiful shade of blue, i would wear it my self
> 
> best of luck nadine
> 
> you will not be dissapointed you you purchase one of these


Thank you Amanda for the beautiful endorsement!!!!! Amanda, since you got a new camera, I would love to see pics of Bianca and Candy with their necklaces on!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

nadine i couldnt choose, i just got bogged down between noel and the sales assistant, im going to the north on sunday so im going to buy one then,


----------



## Shoequeen

Great!! I'm looking forward to tons of Candy & Bianca pictures!!


----------



## Mandy

heres honey wearing her beautiful lilibells jewels necklace
its gorjuss


































sorry the photos dont do it justice its beautiful


----------



## Shoequeen

Mandy, thank you so much for posting those pictures!! I always take a picture of every necklace I make, yet I forgot to take one of Honey's!! Once I get my shop up and running I'll have to make another one to sell and name it Honey (I plan on doing that with all necklaces I design for other pups!).

And I have yet to get a picture of Lilibell with one of her necklaces on (except for the one in her Thanksgiving dress, and you really can't see it that well in that pic), so Honey's pictures are perfect to get a sense of what they look like on!!


----------



## Mandy

nadine i adore that snowflake necklace i love it


----------



## lynx8456

Nadine those necklaces are so pretty....you do







.
I would love to see some more masculine stuff
like Brody's mom stated so that maybe I can get Jasper something.


----------



## xxxxdeedde

They are so good, I would buy one. 
I recommend ebay as more people go on ebay.


----------



## Shoequeen

lynx8456 said:


> Nadine those necklaces are so pretty....you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I would love to see some more masculine stuff
> like Brody's mom stated so that maybe I can get Jasper something.


Thank you!! After the holidays, I'm going to try to come up with something for our boys. I will let everyone know as soon as my shop is set up!



Small But Mighty said:


> They are so good, I would buy one.
> I recommend ebay as more people go on ebay.


Thank you very much!! I'm still not sure which site I will set up shop on, but as soon as I do I will let you know!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Hi Nadine,
I also recommend you list your shop on EBay. The necklaces are lovely!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings

I love the first xmas one!


----------



## Shoequeen

Jerry'sMom said:


> Hi Nadine,
> I also recommend you list your shop on EBay. The necklaces are lovely!


Thank you! I think I may set up shop on both sites and see which one I get more traffic on. I like the idea of Etsy, because I do want to have a special order option, where if a customer has an outfit they want a necklace designed for, they can send me a pic of it.



ElectricBlueWings said:


> I love the first xmas one!


Thank you!


----------



## *Princess*

do you ship to UK?


----------



## Shoequeen

*Princess* said:


> do you ship to UK?


Yes I do!! If you are interested in something, please send me a PM!


----------



## Mandy

ohhh anne you wont be disssapointed nadine makes the best necklaces 
and shes such a wonderful kind person too
i love her work and think she is brillliant


----------



## *Princess*

yay!!! woop woop. do you post first class? as i dont get paid till 22nd


----------



## MarieUkxx

wow lovely stuff, I want one for Lola. I'd recommend ebay as that's where I always look.


----------



## *Chloe*

very pretty, i used to make and sell pet necklaces on ebay and my own website a few years ago they went really well


----------



## Mandy

marie hunni you wont be disssapointed with nadines creations they are so beautiful she does custom orders for you shes lovely


----------



## xxxxdeedde

Looking forward to necklaces XD put my order in todayy x


----------



## Shoequeen

Hi everyone, I hope that you all had a great Thanksgiving!! I've been recovering from a bad cold, so I haven't been doing much lately. 

But I did manage to get 2 more Christmas necklaces made this weekend!

Here is Lilibell's necklace
#10









To go with a dress a dear friend made for her









And this is the other one
#11









I have to say that I am quite pleased with myself. I've always felt that I was at least somewhat creative, and I'v finally found something that brings that little bit of talent out. I've also for the longest time wanted to get into a little side business. I would love to be able to get a sewing machine (I know how to sew too!) and get into making clothing. I guess that my dream is to be able to quit my full time job and go into business on my own (I'm starting to get tired of working for other people, LOL!).


----------



## Mandy

Omg nadine hunni i love it love it love it xxxxx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

nadine you and susans creations compliment each other so well, i wish you every sucsess in your venture 

from the very greatful chi mam that has 4 original lilibelle jewels


----------



## Shoequeen

Thank you Mandy and Amanda!!


----------



## Bella Luna

WOW..those are so pretty! You should start selling them


----------



## Jeannam2008

Those little necklaces are soooo adorable. I love them all!!


----------



## Suekadue

I have a couple of Lilibell's Jewels and I must say they are made with the best quality materials. In fact I'm tempted to wear them myself - they are beautiful!


----------



## Bella Luna

I love how the necklaces have different themes and go with certain dresses
Adorable!


----------



## chloeschihuahau

can i buy one please !


----------



## Vivid

ShoeQueen - When i look for things for my pets i often go by word of mouth and then the infamous google and ebay. I dont know what itsy is though. I'll have to google it lol

You are talented, i know making these creations isnt as easy as it seems. Do you think you would venture into making necklaces for bigger dogs or are you content with the smaller sizes?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Wow theyre lovely! Certainly very pretty im sure you could make a small business form this. Id love to be creative enough to make some of these for my puppies!


----------

